# 2020 garden thread



## jimbo

Took advantage of the good weather and day off and tilled the garden over. Figured I’d get a jump on tilling in the fall leaves.
Also fumbled around the green onion patch and replanted a bunch of bulbs. I picked a a few hundred bulbs last fall, put once again, I can’t remember where I put them. So these soft ones will have to do


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ebijack

I added my compost and leaves into the large garden box and turned over a few days ago also.


----------



## kroppe

Thanks for getting the thread started jimbo. Likely no garden for me this year, but I will follow this thread as usual. 

Is anyone planting something unusual this year?

I am a fan of berries: raspberries, blueberries and currants specifically. Is anyone growing these plants?


----------



## Mike

kroppe said:


> Thanks for getting the thread started jimbo. Likely no garden for me this year, but I will follow this thread as usual.
> 
> Is anyone planting something unusual this year?
> 
> I am a fan of berries: raspberries, blueberries and currants specifically. Is anyone growing these plants?


My raspberries and blackberries haven’t done well - the deer get them. I think the plan is to transfer the plants to our raised bed garden in the near future (after I re-build it). 

Planted currants and gooseberries last year, deer have left them alone. Will be interesting to see how they do this year.

Picked up a seed starter tray kit before the shut down just to have something to do. Wife planted lupine and purple coneflowers in it. 

I’ll probably prep a few of the raised beds when the rain stops and put some early season seeds in - radishes, carrots, etc.

Mike


----------



## Martian

i have a small patch of asparagus going, but the problem with that is you got out and get 2 -3 a day, maybe, so it is hard to gather enough for a meal. This year I intend to enlarge it, when do you guys plant roots?plus , with shutdown, I may need a place on-line to order


----------



## Radar420

Since I moved my garden up north it's probably going to suck this year due to the current events.

On my to do list:

- plant more fruit trees
- prune apples and pears
- trim back a patch of wild raspberries and see what happens
- pick up seasoned manure from the farmer and till it in

My business is non-essential so I'm quarantined at home and once life returns to normal I'll have a lot of catching up to do on work which will leave little time to work up north. I'll just have to see what I can get done. I am hoping to plant edemame this year.


----------



## JBooth

I actually planted lettuces, peas, and early cauliflower yesterday. Didn’t really till. Similar to the grant woods buffalo type no till system, I left thatch all over and just made rows. Should get sprouts next week. 

I also noticed the ramps in my yard and the woods nearby are up about an inch or two. Lots of my perennial natives are back up too.

I go the edible landscaping route. Raspberries haven’t sprouted but
My blueberry privacy wall is budded and the rhubarb is sprouted too


----------



## retired dundo

This year Iam planting cherry and grape tomatoes at end of every row.Deers love them that way don’t have to walk through whole garden,Last year watering garden Three buck came running by full speed side camera caugh pictures of two didn’t see third one one by edge .Missed me by a yard ,Scared hell out me fell over tomatoes sore for week .lf I took one more step could have been real bad


----------



## Ford 800

Trimmed and thinned out my old variety blackberries. Put wire up with steel posts to hold up the vines this year. Those old variety have nasty hooked barbs!


----------



## retired dundo

Good to see this thread started.Something to read and take the mind off the virus threads


----------



## sureshot006

I wish gardening got my mind off the virus! Now I'm thinking I will have to plant everything from seed. Who knows if greenhouses will be open!


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> I wish gardening got my mind off the virus! Now I'm thinking I will have to plant everything from seed. Who knows if greenhouses will be open!


I hope there opened by end of may


----------



## ReallyBigFish

JBooth said:


> I actually planted lettuces, peas, and early cauliflower yesterday. Didn’t really till. Similar to the grant woods buffalo type no till system, I left thatch all over and just made rows. Should get sprouts next week.
> 
> I also noticed the ramps in my yard and the woods nearby are up about an inch or two. Lots of my perennial natives are back up too.
> 
> I go the edible landscaping route. Raspberries haven’t sprouted but
> My blueberry privacy wall is budded and the rhubarb is sprouted too


WHere are you located? I was wondering when the leeks would start. And shocked by how early you plant some of your stuff. Fairly new to the gardening thing.


----------



## sureshot006




----------



## Radar420

ReallyBigFish said:


> WHere are you located? I was wondering when the leeks would start. And shocked by how early you plant some of your stuff. Fairly new to the gardening thing.


Wild ramps/leeks are usually peak (mature bulbs and leaves) on our property near Cadillac in May.


----------



## CHASINEYES

I was sifting through burpee's website this morning. Still haven't figured out whats going in or how I will lay it out. Last year was the first time with bush cukes I'll be repeating them for sure.

My son took out the first woodchuck from our garden this afternoon. I was perched with my .22mag but without a safe shot. The boy snuck out to get a better angle with the shotgun.


----------



## JBooth

I’m a risk taker. They’re plants. If they die or never germinate ive lost almost nothing. If they sprout and grow I’ve gained great joy mostly but also some food. Normally I would plant in April. Watching the weather patterns I’m pretty confidant light freezes is all we will see from here on out. Weather starting Thursday looks ideal for the cool weather crops. Never below freezing and up into the high 50s.


----------



## Chessieman

kroppe said:


> Thanks for getting the thread started jimbo. Likely no garden for me this year, but I will follow this thread as usual.
> 
> Is anyone planting something unusual this year?
> 
> I am a fan of berries: raspberries, blueberries and currants specifically. Is anyone growing these plants?


I have three rows each 60 yards long that I will not be put in Asparagus from seed. These were trenches that are tilled and filled in thru a couple years with leaves and the small amount the clay from putting in the trenches. I already have 180 yards of Asparagus and that is too much already. One row I put in wild Sweet Cherry seeds, the second I put in Blueberry seed as full berries. The third I put in commercial large Blackberry from Michigan which was also the Blueberry. I would have liked to put in Raspberry and Blackberry that I pick but last year the local berries was a non producing year. All the seeds I just broadcasted in Friday after being cold stratified thru the winter.



Martian said:


> i have a small patch of asparagus going, but the problem with that is you got out and get 2 -3 a day, maybe, so it is hard to gather enough for a meal. This year I intend to enlarge it, when do you guys plant roots?plus , with shutdown, I may need a place on-line to order


Move quick, you only have till the 4th. Look up www.bluewatercd.org which is the St. Clair County Soil Conservation. They have two different types of one year old for about a dollar each, when they say one year old they are at least a couple in order to harvest. It is a nice ride to Goodells to pick up at the SCC Fairgrounds. WARNING; You will be dulling at the other items also. 

P.S. Do not plant until after the first frost!


----------



## JBooth

I definitely won’t plant warm season stuff until it hits a soil temp of 60 or so. Look at your perennials though, they’re all coming up. Not just the early plants


----------



## jimbo

i'm going to wait a few weeks to let the leaves compost in a bit before planting peas, spinach ,ect. but looks like my wife is starting her own garden this yard


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

sureshot006 said:


> 16 zucchini? Geez man... you could feed the state of MI with that many lol.
> 
> Yes, tomato plants were smaller than normal, with no larger pots than those "ice cube tray" size when I bought some. But they were still about 7" tall.


I was thinking the same thing lol if I had 3 zucchini plants I think I would have trouble getting rid of them all.


----------



## sureshot006

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> I was thinking the same thing lol if I had 3 zucchini plants I think I would have trouble getting rid of them all.


Ya they go from 6" to caveman club in a day, usually 1 or 2 per plant!


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> Ya they go from 6" to caveman club in a day, usually 1 or 2 per plant!


Actually people want zuccine more than anything else evan tomatoes.I have five people that grind them and freeze and make that bread all year.One evan mix it in his hamburger.Tomatoes is second. Biggest demand.I plant a lot of grape tomatoes Julian for deers.I pick bunch every day and put them by my Apple tree 20 feet from my house ang get some good pictures.I don’t never hunt near my house.Allways half mile away.They are almost pets


----------



## sureshot006

retired dundo said:


> Actually people want zuccine more than anything else evan tomatoes.I have five people that grind them and freeze and make that bread all year.One evan mix it in his hamburger.Tomatoes is second. Biggest demand.I plant a lot of grape tomatoes Julian for deers.I pick bunch every day and put them by my Apple tree 20 feet from my house ang get some good pictures.I don’t never hunt near my house.Allways half mile away.They are almost pets


I believe it.

I grown 2-3 plants each year. Its enough to supply the 4 households around me. I've never tried freezing them... might try that! I do like zucchini noodles. Hadnt heard of it until 2 yrs ago.


----------



## RMH

I took out a big shade tree last year. Opened up my back yard with some sunshine so I decided to put in 3 raised gardens. I spaced minimum spacing on most but did plant a couple things a little tight.

Potatoes
1 acorn squash
4 cucumbers
Garlic
White, red, yellow and candy onions
6 cabbage
2 Cauliflower
3 Romaine leaf lettuce
3 Broccoli
1 Red Knight bell pepper
1 Big Bertha bell pepper
1 Keystone Giant bell pepper
1 Roma tomato
1 Big Boy tomato
1 John Baer tomato
1 Sweet Chelsea tomato
1 Early Girl tomato
2 Habanero
3 Jalapeno
1 Ghost Pepper (why I don't know, will never eat one)


----------



## retired dundo

RMH said:


> I took out a big shade tree last year. Opened up my back yard with some sunshine so I decided to put in 3 raised gardens. I spaced minimum spacing on most but did plant a couple things a little tight.
> 
> Potatoes
> 1 acorn squash
> 4 cucumbers
> Garlic
> White, red, yellow and candy onions
> 6 cabbage
> 2 Cauliflower
> 3 Romaine leaf lettuce
> 3 Broccoli
> 1 Red Knight bell pepper
> 1 Big Bertha bell pepper
> 1 Keystone Giant bell pepper
> 1 Roma tomato
> 1 Big Boy tomato
> 1 John Baer tomato
> 1 Sweet Chelsea tomato
> 1 Early Girl tomato
> 2 Habanero
> 3 Jalapeno
> 1 Ghost Pepper (why I don't know, will never eat one)


You really have a nice variety of plants


----------



## MallardMaster

sureshot006 said:


> I believe it.
> 
> I grown 2-3 plants each year. Its enough to supply the 4 households around me. I've never tried freezing them... might try that! I do like zucchini noodles. Hadnt heard of it until 2 yrs ago.


Had a major game changer on the zucchini front last week. While talking to my neighbor, be mentioned that he cans his zucchini and makes a spicy zucchini stick in the same manner as his pickles. Opened a jar up and I was dang impressed. So now I’m jacked up!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## MallardMaster

Over the weekend my neighbor decided to plant the garden. Something was missed in translation when he asked if I was planting stuff in there. I told him I was but if they wanted to add to it they were more than welcome to! I was just a little surprised that they used up all the space with their plants, which didn’t afford me a chance to get mine in. Oh well! Their cool people and hopefully their plants will grow! My seedlings didn’t end up like I was hoping they would. 
Lesson learned about needing to start them out even sooner next year and allow more time for hardening off.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Kennybks

Hey fellow gardeners! 2020 pandemic gardening panic! Lol been working so much I'm just now tuning in. Didn't read all 5 pgs this far, but I got the drift. 

Its been a weird spring all together, weather-wise and about everything. Lucky enough to have a couple of buddies who have greenhouse. Got some 12"-14" pepper plants that you can't get at most places. Most of the rest I bought @$14.95 flat, so pretty small plants.

We planted peas way early and they sat dormant until they were ready to pop. Spinach came up a bit earlier. Both survived multiple frosts and snow.

Beans are sprouting, broccoli and brussel sprouts, eggplant, okra, chard, radishes, tomatoes and zucchini all in and taking off!

Hoping it stays cooler this summer.


----------



## retired dundo

Kennybks said:


> Hey fellow gardeners! 2020 pandemic gardening panic! Lol been working so much I'm just now tuning in. Didn't read all 5 pgs this far, but I got the drift.
> 
> Its been a weird spring all together, weather-wise and about everything. Lucky enough to have a couple of buddies who have greenhouse. Got some 12"-14" pepper plants that you can't get at most places. Most of the rest I bought @$14.95 flat, so pretty small plants.
> 
> We planted peas way early and they sat dormant until they were ready to pop. Spinach came up a bit earlier. Both survived multiple frosts and snow.
> 
> Beans are sprouting, broccoli and brussel sprouts, eggplant, okra, chard, radishes, tomatoes and zucchini all in and taking off!
> 
> Hoping it stays cooler this summer.
> View attachment 538687
> View attachment 538687


Looks real nice


----------



## 22 Chuck

Any gardeners plant celery??

I did once. You need to seed it indoors in a small tray about JANUARY 15 or so. Takes 30 days or more to germinate.


----------



## justincasei812

CL-Lewiston said:


> Any gardeners plant celery??


We do but we buy the plants and only put three in for the year. Either that if we have a bunch of celery in the fridge we plant the base and it usually takes off. Wife does like to go out and cut a few stalks for whatever she is making rather than buying a bunch and having half of it go bad in the fridge.


----------



## Just A Girl

Hi...so I'll call them Cut Worms.
They cut off the tomato seedling on the stem near the ground.

They are kind of small (an inch or so), grey.
How do I deal with them?
Is there a way to prep the soil to keep them out?
Should I plant later? Will they change into something and be gone?


----------



## kroppe

How are the gardens growing? Any radishes or lettuce harvested? 

Any fruit crops budding or flowering? Currants, raspberries, blackberries?


----------



## sureshot006

Radishes looking good. Had some garlic growing well then my wife mistook them for overgrown green onion somehow. Also pulled 2 of my peppers (one of which was the only of it's kind I planted) somehow thinking they were weeds? Not cool

Been picking strawberries


----------



## PunyTrout

I spent some time during quarantine digging up the day lilies and running the bulbs through a sieve. Took me a awhile to reclaim some of my fence line. Ended up planting some heirloom tomatoes and hot peppers for salsa. I found some Carolina Reaper plants. Gonna give them a try this year.


----------



## Radar420

I finally got some of my garden planted last weekend and went and bought some more veggies yesterday but it was slim pickings. Thankfully the neighbor up north had some spare tomato and squash plants to give me. Hope to have it all planted this weekend. Been way too busy to get anything done sooner.


----------



## Mike

First strawberries of the summer:


----------



## sureshot006

Mike said:


> First strawberries of the summer:
> View attachment 545765


My son and I have been picking them since the weekend. It's the first thing he wants to do when I get home from work.


----------



## Mike

sureshot006 said:


> My son and I have been picking them since the weekend. It's the first thing he wants to do when I get home from work.


We had to wage war on the chipmunks this week so we could pick some!


----------



## kroppe

Mike, nice looking strawberries. I bought some Michigan strawberries from a local market here and they are unbelievable. The cashier said they sold 12 flats of strawberries today, the first day they were available. No Indiana growers have strawberries for markets because they are selling the entire crop to self-pick customers. According to the cashier, all the local Indiana strawberries are gone/sold.


----------



## Mike

kroppe said:


> Mike, nice looking strawberries. I bought some Michigan strawberries from a local market here and they are unbelievable. The cashier said they sold 12 flats of strawberries today, the first day they were available. No Indiana growers have strawberries for markets because they are selling the entire crop to self-pick customers. According to the cashier, all the local Indiana strawberries are gone/sold.


We joked this year it would be easier to just buy them from a local farm. Only have a 2’x8’ bed dedicated to them, and the plants are 5 years old. Yield isn’t great, and we lose most of them to birds / chipmunks anyway... Still like growing my own food though. 

Mike


----------



## sureshot006

Mike said:


> We had to wage war on the chipmunks this week so we could pick some!


Reminded me I left one in the bucket this evening. Oops.


----------



## Groundsize

sureshot006 said:


> I believe it.
> 
> I grown 2-3 plants each year. Its enough to supply the 4 households around me. I've never tried freezing them... might try that! I do like zucchini noodles. Hadnt heard of it until 2 yrs ago.


We freeze them after cooking. We cook them down with Hungarian wax peppers.


----------



## sureshot006

Groundsize said:


> We freeze them after cooking. We cook them down with Hungarian wax peppers.


That sounds awesome.


----------



## Groundsize

sureshot006 said:


> That sounds awesome.


Cook down thin slicked zucchini first in olive oil with garlic salt and oregano until cook down and water is just about cook out of it. Set aside. At same time in separate cooker cook peppers in olive oil also with garlic salt and oregano until almost cooked down and brownish. Then combine and cook for a bit and then down. Best way I eat them. I make sandwiches out of them and freeze when I make in large quantities for winter.


----------



## jimbo

My PVC pipe is growing nicely









Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006

Progress. Radishes have lotsa green and no radish to speak of. Everything else is doing fine.


----------



## Radar420

sureshot006 said:


> Progress. Radishes have lotsa green and no radish to speak of. Everything else is doing fine.


Was someone running a deal on white fencing in your neighborhood


----------



## Old Whaler

Just A Girl said:


> Hi...so I'll call them Cut Worms.
> They cut off the tomato seedling on the stem near the ground.


Supposedly, you can stop them by wrapping a strip of paper a few times around the stem, sticking into the dirt a bit. Keep in place with a loose twist-tie. Never needed it myself, but it's in all the tomato growing info I've read. Good luck.


----------



## retired dundo

jimbo said:


> My PVC pipe is growing nicely
> View attachment 546201
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app





jimbo said:


> My PVC pipe is growing nicely
> View attachment 546201
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Wondering whAt pipe is for do you pour water in them


jimbo said:


> My PVC pipe is growing nicely
> View attachment 546201
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo

Getting female flowers on zuccine but no male.My niece is getting all male flowers.Think I will get some o her males and pollinate mine


----------



## sureshot006

Radar420 said:


> Was someone running a deal on white fencing in your neighborhood


Lol apparently one person got it and then everyone had to match.


----------



## jimbo

Retired dude.
Yes, the pvc is just a cheap water tube. I just cut the one end at a 45 and turn that toward the plant. Holds about 12 oz of water


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CHASINEYES

retired dundo said:


> Getting female flowers on zuccine but no male.My niece is getting all male flowers.Think I will get some o her males and pollinate mine


That happened to me with the first round of blossoms last year. Think I lost the first two zucchini from each plant. This year they look balanced but I'm not seeing any pollinators. I have a nice start with bush cucumbers that has had blossoms for over a week. No little cukes growing yet. Have not seen a honey bee yet this year. Saw a ton of bumbles during apple blossom but not seeing them now either. Clover bunches in my yard are even void of bee's.

Got a late start but have green bush beans, 4 varieties of peppers, 3 or 4 varieties of tomatoes, watermelon, cukes, summer squash, zucchini, brussel sprouts, white radishes, swiss chard, romaine lettuce and peas.

The white is egg shells I saved over the year. Had an entire coffee can full I dumped around everything.


----------



## retired dundo

CHASINEYES said:


> That happened to me with the first round of blossoms last year. Think I lost the first two zucchini from each plant. This year they look balanced but I'm not seeing any pollinators. I have a nice start with bush cucumbers that has had blossoms for over a week. No little cukes growing yet. Have not seen a honey bee yet this year. Saw a ton of bumbles during apple blossom but not seeing them now either. Clover bunches in my yard are even void of bee's.
> 
> Got a late start but have green bush beans, 4 varieties of peppers, 3 or 4 varieties of tomatoes, watermelon, cukes, summer squash, zucchini, brussel sprouts, white radishes, swiss chard, romaine lettuce and peas.
> 
> The white is egg shells I saved over the year. Had an entire coffee can full I dumped around everything.
> 
> View attachment 546825
> View attachment 546827


Iam finally getting both.If your getting both just snip off a male pull petals off and rub the pollen into female can use one male for about 3 females.It works I just got done doing mime


----------



## jimbo

I got up this morning and after breakfast and a few cups of coffee I went out and did some weeding in the garden.
It’s Father’s Day and started thinking of my dad and our garden as a kid. That garden was nearly the size of a football field. I remember him at the dinner table saying, “boys, those beans need weeding, might want to get that done in the morning before the sun gets too hot”. 
He passed suddenly on July 10,1981. Happy Father’s Day dad


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mike

Tomato’s are starting...


----------



## jimbo

I’m still picking any and all blossom off so they don’t grow on my plants that are still too small


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006

Found her before she blew on my tomato plants


----------



## sureshot006

I started spraying before there were any signs. Might not have covered every surface of every leaf though


----------



## jimbo

I have I huge pumpkin plant. Started trimming it back yesterday. Just trying to confine it a bit. I’ll need to get in there and start looking, searching and thinking next.
Need to cut my cuts back to. Some plants didn’t germinate, so I replanted them and never thinned them out


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Downsea

Radar420 said:


> I've had some luck in the past using diluted hydrogen peroxide on tomato plants. It's brought a couple plants back from the brink of death.


Do you remember your dilution rate? Just curious as we might need it later could've used it last year. My wifes tomato plants are taller than me and I'm 6'1", plenty thick with lots of fruit. Not me, the plants!


----------



## Downsea

Oh man, I thought my wife and brother were doing pretty good with their little garden until I went back several pages! Some of you guys have outstanding gardens!


----------



## Radar420

Downsea said:


> Do you remember your dilution rate? Just curious as we might need it later could've used it last year. My wifes tomato plants are taller than me and I'm 6'1", plenty thick with lots of fruit. Not me, the plants!


I think it's a half cup of peroxide (the 3% stuff) per gallon water.

Google should have some more info


----------



## Downsea

Thank you sir! Just googled it too!


----------



## PWood

Grape tomatoes are outproducing the other 6 tomato plants combined, although the Sweet 100s are catching up. Jet Stars are progressing, but slow. No problem with blight.









Picked beans twice this past week. One more picking and we'll have enough to can.


----------



## Waif

A couple corn stalks in the three sisters garden have silk starting.
Pole beans are sluggish but will probably give up another handful tomorrow.
Squash are growing the best. No blossoms yet . I move/train them about every other day to go around the base/sides of the mounds. Squash vines are definitely suppressing weed growth. As intended.

Late start in the other area of raised dirt too. Been getting beans ,and the carrots are trying still. Plenty of tops. And time yet to grow tubers more.

Potatoes look a little stressed. But not dying.


----------



## Downsea

Those maters look good! My wife has been picking beans for over 2 weeks and gets a bowl full of some kind of cherry tomatoes. Leaves them on the island and I pick away on those buggers all day!


----------



## Whitetail Freak




----------



## retired dundo

Whitetail Freak said:


> View attachment 558709


Looks real nice


----------



## CHASINEYES

Lost 2 of 3 zucchini plants in the last week. One day they look fine, the next they are wilted to the ground. Stem is mush with grubs boring throughout. You can see grubs in both pieces. I wonder if I brought this on by pulling older leaves off. When I pull them the stem does leave a cavity perfect for pest.


----------



## retired dundo

CHASINEYES said:


> Lost 2 of 3 zucchini plants in the last week. One day they look fine, the next they are wilted to the ground. Stem is mush with grubs boring throughout. You can see grubs in both pieces. I wonder if I brought this on by pulling older leaves off. When I pull them the stem does leave a cavity perfect for pest.
> View attachment 559063
> View attachment 559065


ive had 3out of 12 die to.Been wondering same thing.This is first year I prune them.No I read that when you cut leaves you have to allways down to bottom past the hollow stalk.I didn’t plus production is down about 70percent.Getting mostly male flowers.Lukee on migardener says when it’s real hot that happens


----------



## sureshot006

CHASINEYES said:


> Lost 2 of 3 zucchini plants in the last week. One day they look fine, the next they are wilted to the ground. Stem is mush with grubs boring throughout. You can see grubs in both pieces. I wonder if I brought this on by pulling older leaves off. When I pull them the stem does leave a cavity perfect for pest.
> View attachment 559063
> View attachment 559065


Yup... ive been dusting mine since early July because I had those grubs every year for 4 years. None since I started poisoning the little bastards.


----------



## sureshot006

Large cayenne are ripening


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Need some advice on broccoli. I planted late this year due to flooding in my garden. My broccoli came up OK but by early July it started shooting up long, thin stems with flowers popping instantly. No heads formed. This is a first for me. I read where it was likely the heat spell we had in late June and early July that warmed up the soil to fast. Is there any hope for my broccoli or should I just pull them up and write them off?


----------



## sureshot006

Trophy Specialist said:


> Need some advice on broccoli. I planted late this year due to flooding in my garden. My broccoli came up OK but by early July it started shooting up long, thin stems with flowers popping instantly. No heads formed. This is a first for me. I read where it was likely the heat spell we had in late June and early July that warmed up the soil to fast. Is there any hope for my broccoli or should I just pull them up and write them off?


Broccoli is best in cool temps. When i planted it I think harvest was June. When it gets hot it "bolts". Plant it earlier. Flooding screwed you. I think there is really no hope now


----------



## Dish7

The tomato worms are here. Found one maybe an inch long. Then spotted maybe the smallest ever photographed in the wild, lol...just kidding. New hatchling. That's a dime for reference.








I've never had these in the pic below before. Bright line- Brown eyed tomato moth catapillar. Found several this morning. Time for some Sevin dust.


----------



## Dish7

Dish7 said:


> I've never had these in the pic below before. Bright line- Brown eyed tomato moth catapillar. F


http://www.wildlifeinsight.com/the-bright-line-brown-eye-tomato-moth-laconobia-oleracea-bf-no-2160/


----------



## Trophy Specialist

sureshot006 said:


> Broccoli is best in cool temps. When i planted it I think harvest was June. When it gets hot it "bolts". Plant it earlier. Flooding screwed you. I think there is really no hope now


If I pull them up, any suggestions on something I could plant now in that space?


----------



## Dish7

Team Camo said:


> Not too bad only the tops I've noticed. Unlike the cherries that will split up the sides. Don't believe I'm over-watering them..I'll cut the tops off and will still be fine.
> View attachment 564801


That's not bad at all.


----------



## sureshot006

Team Camo said:


> Not too bad only the tops I've noticed. Unlike the cherries that will split up the sides. Don't believe I'm over-watering them..I'll cut the tops off and will still be fine.
> View attachment 564801


Nah that looks pretty normal


----------



## CHASINEYES

Mine split some after all that rain we had a little over a week ago. I wasn't watering.


----------



## on a call

sureshot006 said:


> I thought baking soda was more base than acid... but anyway I have tried all this and they all seem to slow it down. Personally, I always end up losing the fight.


Yes, you are correct it is a base.


----------



## on a call




----------



## Mike

Ponderosa Pink and Cherokee Purple (grew the Ponderosa from seed this year)


----------



## retired dundo

Finally getting ripe picking lots of early girls yesterday 5gallons off twenty plants.Juliat grapes real good they are little bigger but real sweet and hardly any cracks like other ones.Sanmarzano and mountaing fresh have a ways to go. One thing I notice is the skin seems tougher this year they say it because of all the heat


----------



## jimbo

Best thing I have going is a pumpkin I planted for the grand kid. I have counted 12 pumpkins on the one hill. A couple really big ones too. Other than that the tomato’s are still hanging in there. 
We had friend over last night for a fish fry and we sliced up a couple green tomato’s and deep fried the m too.
Cucumbers are toast. I pulled them all before the friend got there so I wouldn’t embarrass myself.
Next year I might just plant everything in corn


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 22 Chuck

Way too early to pull. Let em go till near first frost.

Good toms result from plants not getting supplemental Nitrogen till 2 sets of blossoms have fruit otherwise tons of foliage and NO fruit. Water regularly if no rain. Place a can next to each plant, early in the growing season. Punch couple holes in can on the plant side. Saves much water and dont shock w/ cold (well/city) water on foliage.

Stake each plant and remove suckers till about now and
you will get nice fruits. Tie em to stakes 3 or 4 times for the season for good support.
Have used some of that pollinator helper w/ good results esp first blossoms. Fruits can be nearly seedless w/ the helper.



Team Camo said:


> Celebrities here also. Finally starting to turn. Noticed a little splitting at the tops of some of them. Thinking I'll pull and let them finish in the house.
> View attachment 564773


----------



## CHASINEYES

Just finished 12 pints of pickles. 8 jars of spears and 4 sliced for burgers. Used Mrs. wages kosher dill pickle mix but I add a little fresh fill to each jar while packing. Without adding it the garlic is stronger than the dill. IMO

Have a grocery sack full of green beans I'll blanch and freeze tomorrow. Wife's been busy and has no interest, so I'm doing it myself.

Something is turning my brussel sprouts to Swiss cheese. I don't see any pest but they're obviously there somewhere. Only one of 3 appear to be getting sprouts. The others are only a stem with large leaves.

Tomatoes just can't shake the blight. The ones that do ripen turn black on the underside. Green tomatoes are turning white. I hear others are having the same problem. Probably another gift from Asia.


----------



## jimbo

CL-Lewiston said:


> Way too early to pull. Let em go till near first frost.
> 
> Stake each plant and remove suckers till about now and
> .


you keep suckering till about now? 
I stop when I start letting the blossoms grow.
I do like your idea of a coffee can over a piece of PVC for watering


----------



## Dish7

My tomato plants look as good as they have in years. Just found a few signs of blight. Not much though. I'll take that in mid August. Brief encounter with some tomato worms that were dispatched with Sevin. Plenty of big tomatoes that are ripening, though slowly. Now this. Ripening tomatoes being eaten by some unknown critter. Seems to be hitting the proverbial low hanging fruit. Found some on the ground and some still attached. Thinking a rodent of some sort. Thoughts?


----------



## retired dundo

I have deers eating some grape tomatoes but they just bite tomatoes off and don’t really damage the plant


----------



## sureshot006

Dish7 said:


> My tomato plants look as good as they have in years. Just found a few signs of blight. Not much though. I'll take that in mid August. Brief encounter with some tomato worms that were dispatched with Sevin. Plenty of big tomatoes that are ripening, though slowly. Now this. Ripening tomatoes being eaten by some unknown critter. Seems to be hitting the proverbial low hanging fruit. Found some on the ground and some still attached. Thinking a rodent of some sort. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 565569


Mice and chipmunks do that to me. They always get em when I decide to pick it tomorrow. I think they read my mind and go take a few bites first!

Have also had birds get into the ripe ones.


----------



## panther2001

Hungry neighbors?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wyandot

Dish7 said:


> My tomato plants look as good as they have in years. Just found a few signs of blight. Not much though. I'll take that in mid August. Brief encounter with some tomato worms that were dispatched with Sevin. Plenty of big tomatoes that are ripening, though slowly. Now this. Ripening tomatoes being eaten by some unknown critter. Seems to be hitting the proverbial low hanging fruit. Found some on the ground and some still attached. Thinking a rodent of some sort. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 565569


Gophers do that to mine.


----------



## Dish7

wyandot said:


> *Gophers do that to mine.*


If that's the case, then I better get serious.


----------



## zig

Dish7 said:


> My tomato plants look as good as they have in years. Just found a few signs of blight. Not much though. I'll take that in mid August. Brief encounter with some tomato worms that were dispatched with Sevin. Plenty of big tomatoes that are ripening, though slowly. Now this. Ripening tomatoes being eaten by some unknown critter. Seems to be hitting the proverbial low hanging fruit. Found some on the ground and some still attached. Thinking a rodent of some sort. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 565569


Chipmunks and squirrels. I've seen squirrels take tomatoes of mine that size up into trees, sit on a branch and nibble away. Horribly annoying. I've never had a problem like this year. I'm going to have to do something next year. They also know JUST when they're ready to pick, to the day I swear.


----------



## sureshot006

Half bushel of tomato last night. The beefsteak are pretty darn big. Sucks how slow they're ripening on dying plants. Also grabbed another 10 jalapeno off the same plant as last time. At least another 10 left. Going to make sauce and probably more Chipotle peppers with the excess.


----------



## retired dundo

Tomatoes are big my jalapeños are not evan half as big as yours green peppers are okay but not as good as last year


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> Just picked ripe jalapeños. Feels like pushing 10 lbs worth of peppers overall including a few cayenne.
> View attachment 570773


Hell of good bunch.My friends would love it if I got them like you.Mine are never good


----------



## Dish7

sureshot006 said:


> Just picked ripe jalapeños. Feels like pushing 10 lbs worth of peppers overall including a few cayenne.
> View attachment 570773


Your pretty good with peppers....for someone that can't grow a tomato, lol.


----------



## sureshot006

Dish7 said:


> Your pretty good with peppers....for someone that can't grow a tomato, lol.


Ya. No blight no problem!


----------



## sureshot006

oh s*** I almost forgot to make salsa! Gonna have to plan for the weekend.

one thing I did differently this year for the jalapenos was spray them for insects... last few years I was getting some sort of larvae in them. None this year and the crop is huge. I think I have 6 jalapeno plants and this was about 25-30% of what was there.


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> oh s*** I almost forgot to make salsa! Gonna have to plan for the weekend.
> 
> one thing I did differently this year for the jalapenos was spray them for insects... last few years I was getting some sort of larvae in them. None this year and the crop is huge. I think I have 6 jalapeno plants and this was about 25-30% of what was there.


What did you spray


----------



## sureshot006

retired dundo said:


> What did you spray


Will have to look. Some kind of 3 in 1 my wife had bought.


----------



## Fishndude

Jalapenos get sweet when they turn red - as the sugars in the fruit hit their max levels. You can smoke them and make Chipotles pretty easily. You can also dry them, and run them through a food processor to grind them up into dried pepper flakes. They are also great cut in half, and then filled with a paste of cream cheese, browned breakfast sausage, and a higher-end grated parmesan/asiago cheese blend, and lightly grilled. I made some yesterday.


----------



## sureshot006

Fishndude said:


> Jalapenos get sweet when they turn red - as the sugars in the fruit hit their max levels. You can smoke them and make Chipotles pretty easily. You can also dry them, and run them through a food processor to grind them up into dried pepper flakes. They are also great cut in half, and then filled with a paste of cream cheese, browned breakfast sausage, and a higher-end grated parmesan/asiago cheese blend, and lightly grilled. I made some yesterday.


Yep. Have made all of those. Also hot sauce.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Never had mature Jalapenos before.


----------



## Bucman

Ive never seen Jalapenos turn red. Mine always just stayed green. Got some pics?


----------



## brewster

sureshot006 said:


> Store. Tried growing garlic before and I always ended up with mini garlic. Tasted great
> 
> 
> wyandot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 568745
> View attachment 568745
> View attachment 568747
> 
> 
> This years crop. After the tomatoes and beans are canned, I'm going to dehydrate a bunch of them and grind them up.
> 
> 
> 
> but tiny.
Click to expand...


We grew garlic again this year about 10,000 heads, 18 varieties.

Dig it, haul to the barn, clean it up then hang it. 










The small stuff on the steel will be mixed variety powder. We add stuff to the powder to make 4 flavors.


----------



## Radar420

Bucman said:


> Ive never seen Jalapenos turn red. Mine always just stayed green. Got some pics?


Look above at post #318.

Red jalapeños are the main ingredient in Huy Fong's Sriracha sauce. There's some interesting lawsuits occurring right now between Huy Fong and their grower.


----------



## Radar420

brewster said:


> We grew garlic again this year about 10,000 heads, 18 varieties.
> 
> Dig it, haul to the barn, clean it up then hang it.
> 
> View attachment 571315
> 
> 
> The small stuff on the steel will be mixed variety powder. We add stuff to the powder to make 4 flavors.
> View attachment 571297


I know you sell this on the side so I won't ask for the recipe but what are the flavors of powder you produce?


----------



## brewster

Radar420 said:


> I know you sell this on the side so I won't ask for the recipe but what are the flavors of powder you produce?



Straight garlic, garlic black pepper, garlic hot pepper (jalapeno), garlic black pepper lavender.


----------



## Radar420

brewster said:


> Straight garlic, garlic black pepper, garlic hot pepper (jalapeno), garlic black pepper lavender.


Interesting. What would you add the lavender flavored one to?


----------



## brewster

Radar420 said:


> Interesting. What would you add the lavender flavored one to?



Most of the people that buy, use it on fish, chicken and vegetables.


----------



## sureshot006

brewster said:


> We grew garlic again this year about 10,000 heads, 18 varieties.
> 
> Dig it, haul to the barn, clean it up then hang it.
> 
> View attachment 571315
> 
> 
> The small stuff on the steel will be mixed variety powder. We add stuff to the powder to make 4 flavors.
> View attachment 571297


I bet you don't have vampires at your place lol


----------



## sureshot006

Bucman said:


> Ive never seen Jalapenos turn red. Mine always just stayed green. Got some pics?


Here is one, on the right. I roasted a bunch and added them to a hot sauce ferment.


----------



## brewster

sureshot006 said:


> I bet you don't have vampires at your place lol



You said previously that you only get small heads, when do you plant and what seed do you use?


----------



## sureshot006

brewster said:


> You said previously that you only get small heads, when do you plant and what seed do you use?


I just got some from home depot. Don't even remember what kind. Planted them early fall.


----------

